# Awsome 1961 Columbia Firebolt



## Wayne Adam

I just bought this super clean, unrestored, original '61 Columbia Firebolt.
 I have plenty of Balloon Bikes (10), and about 12 great English racers ( Raleigh),
But I now would really like to get my middleweight collection a little larger. 
This Bike is so cool with the welded straight bar/luggage rack & the beautiful tank with the lights & bell. This particular
bike is in really excellent condition for being 50 years old. The Candyapple Red paint is like glass & the chrome is very nice except for minor ruist on the rims.
 I found it in Upstate New York on Craigslist. This is a keeper!.................Wayne


----------



## s1b

Nice Bike!


----------



## Lrggarge

*Wow*

That is a bueatiful bike.  I never understood how the bike had such great lines but a really odd and bulky horn button.  
Nice find!!


----------



## 1959firearrow

Cant wait till I get around to making mine look this good.


----------



## Adamtinkerer

Awesome bike! I'd love to find one of those someday.


----------



## Wayne Adam

*Thanks guys..Lrggarge horn*

Firstly, thanks for the nice comments. I really love finding bikes this old is such amazing original condition.
 Also...Lrggarge...It is a large button, but it is not a horn, it is a really loud mechanical bell. It sounds like a loud hotel
lobby desk bell..................Wayne


----------



## jd56

Wayne....That is a great find!!
The bike is in awesome condition. These are beautiful yet rugged looking and I would trade 2 of my bikes for one of these....well maybe not but....I want one!
The rear rack is amazing and the tank light is a real eye catcher.

Dear Santa, PLEASE!!!!!

How much did you have to pay for this classic find?


----------



## Wayne Adam

*jd56*

Thanks for the good words about the bike. The guy wanted $300.00 for the bike, but I got it for $225.00
Now, I know that would sound like a lot to some people for a middleweight, but to find a 50 year old bike that
is in this condition is very rare, and I do not have to spend a dime on restoring it.
   I actually think this perticular Columbia is way cooler that it's Schwinn counterpart. You are also correct
in the fact that this is built very well. Anyway, good luck, I hope you find one. I believe this particular tank
design is one year only, 1961..................Wayne


----------



## Adamtinkerer

Wow, you stole that one Wayne! 300 wasn't unreasonable in that minty condition imho!


----------



## 1959firearrow

Mine is what I believe to be a 1959 same tank as yours....


----------



## Wayne Adam

*1959 Firearrow..*

Hi 1959firearrow. You are right, same tank. I stand corrected, '61 was the last year of this tank. So I believe it is '59, '60 & '61....Wayne


----------



## jd56

*Another 61 Firebolt...different tank*



Wayne Adam said:


> Thanks for the good words about the bike. The guy wanted $300.00 for the bike, but I got it for $225.00
> Now, I know that would sound like a lot to some people for a middleweight, but to find a 50 year old bike that
> is in this condition is very rare, and I do not have to spend a dime on restoring it.
> I actually think this perticular Columbia is way cooler that it's Schwinn counterpart. You are also correct
> in the fact that this is built very well. Anyway, good luck, I hope you find one. I believe this particular tank
> design is one year only, 1961..................Wayne




I guess you were right, as usual....lol
I have been searching what sources I can to find a bike like yours. I found this on CL in N. Jersy but it's tanklight is like my 69 Columbia Cruiser.

http://newjersey.craigslist.org/bik/2713415992.html

I need aquire Mr. Columbias catalogs he has for sale to research the exact years your tanklight was made.
Anywho....still looking....dear Santa.... 
Do you think he's listening?


----------



## Wayne Adam

*Hey jd56...*

Hey jd56... In the Craigslist ad that you posted, the guy is wrong. The bike he has listed is a 1962 or newer.
I believe he may have corrected the ad since that posting. Either way, he is definately wrong. The Rounded "Eye ball" light tank that is on mine
 was used from '59 to '61. '61 was the last year for it. It is kind of a shame that they changed it. The tank on my '61 is very well constructed,
 and even the light chrome bezels and white visors are all metal, not plastic. Anyway, I got this bike just in time. I kept putting the guy off, and I got to him just
one day before he was going to take it to a flea market.
    Keep looking, you will find one!...............................................Wayne


----------



## jd56

Thanks Wayne.
I love the "eyeball" tanklight. Any other bike manufacturers used this tanklight design?
It would be great to broaden my search. These firebolts are few and far between.


----------



## Wayne Adam

*Hey jd56*

I also have been looking, and the only two bikes I have found with this tank are the 1959 Columbia Firearrow,
and the 1961 Firebolt. There does not seem to be a similar tank by any other manufacturer either. What sold me on this bike
beside the outstanding condition was the tank and the straight bar welded rack design.
                                                                                                                               Wayne


----------



## jd56

Firebolt or firearrow ..ill keep my eyes peeled.


----------



## jd56

*fireArrow*

Wayne,
So how's that great looking firebolt doin? 
I posted a few question on the schwinn side of the forum today....don't go there too often.  a member sent this CO cL listing. 
I sent the seller an email and awaiting a resonse. He wants way to much for this frankenbike but, dang it's a Columbia Firearrow.....dang, I want it. But, not for $175....well???? dagnabbit then there is freight. Too overpriced.

http://fortcollins.craigslist.org/bik/2771215360.html


----------



## Wayne Adam

*Hey jd*

Hi JD, Thanks for bumping my Firebolt to the top. That firearrow has potential, and the same tank as my Firebolt, but probably a bit overpriced considering condition
if you have to pay for shipping. I took a ride today into PA. A guy called me and said he had lots of middleweight bikes. Holy cow, when I got there I could not believe
the pile of junk. All were missing parts, all were completely rusted out and none were that desireable at at all. 
   I keep looking at my '61 Firebolt and I am so happy that I bought it!. 
Hey, you just bought a nice bike, maybe you should take a break!, just kidding, we just can't stop!............Wayne


----------



## jd56

Still I don't understand how this seller be contacted.
I got the info of this site after reading a post on how to find national CL postings.
Id like to make an offer if it is still avail. 
Are you near this area outside or in boston?
Can you help me on this?
Im on a roadtrip to roanoke va today returning my niece to college and stopping.g see a potential eldorado.
I don't expect much but ill be near there anyway. Never know.
oh im always in the market for a firebolt or arrow. Thanks to u brother.....lol


----------



## Wayne Adam

*jd*

Hi JD,
   If I were in the area or even a good drive away, I would help you, but Boston is very far for me also, it's a few hundred miles northeast.
I know, because my wife & I vacation in Rockpost & Salem, Mass, and we pass by Boston. If you find something within my reach, I will gladly get it for you.
                                                             Wayne


----------



## jd56

*anybody near fort collins CO?*

Wayne ...dont understand how I got you figured for CO. It was late when I posted this.
I know you would jump to help a fellow caber. Thanks.

Id still like to make a..offer on this firearrow. But I can't figure how to contact the seller. 
It would be worth the shipping to me if it isn't trashed too bad. 
In it's condition $80is would be my highest offer.
These just don't pop up often.

Anybody near fort collins CO and willing to help a desperate tanklight guy?
If so pm me. Thanks


----------



## 1959firearrow

Under the date posted on that craigslist add there is a reply to:sale59595959595..etc copy that then go to your email and paste it into the recipient space! Basically all that sale thing does is allow you to keep your email anonymous and what ever you send to that goes to that persons email. $80 really isnt that bad I paid $60 for mine but then again I really wanted it and that was all the lower the original owner was going.


----------



## jd56

1959firearrow said:


> Under the date posted on that craigslist add there is a reply to:sale59595959595..etc copy that then go to your email and paste it into the recipient space! Basically all that sale thing does is allow you to keep your email anonymous and what ever you send to that goes to that persons email. $80 really isnt that bad I paid $60 for mine but then again I really wanted it and that was all the lower the original owner was going.



worth.

Thanks for the direction.
I'm not looking at this one anymore as it seemed more trouble than it is worth.

decided on another AstroFlite and an Eldorado.


----------



## Wayne Adam

*Hey jd..Bike buying*

Hey jd...I thought I had a problem with my buying addiction, but you are getting out of control!
As bad as us guys get we can always say to our wives " you think I'm bad, you should see this guy jd!"
Just kidding...Good luck with the new bikes!
( ps...   I bought 4 more bikes this past week, I am glad my wife does not visit this site!)..................Wayne


----------



## jd56

Wayne Adam said:


> Hey jd...I thought I had a problem with my buying addiction, but you are getting out of control!
> As bad as us guys get we can always say to our wives " you think I'm bad, you should see this guy jd!"
> Just kidding...Good luck with the new bikes!
> ( ps...   I bought 4 more bikes this past week, I am glad my wife does not visit this site!)..................Wayne




4 more, that makes your herd how many what now. I think I'm at 9 now....now you know it's an issue when you have to count the bikes you have on two or more hands.
This ought to be interesting to post..."how many bikes are you harboring"


----------



## Wayne Adam

*BBA " Bike Buyers Anonymous"*

Ok, Now if there was such a group called BBA, I am sure many of us would have to go there either on our own or by force from a family member or friend.
 But what would happen is this.... We would all get up and do the usual intro...Hi my name is Wayne and I buy too many bikes...Hi Wayne. Then we would all sit 
and talk. By the end of the evening we would all end up buying bikes from each other, so that probably will not work. 
  So, we cannot view ourselves as hoarders, we must claim ourselves Historians!.......................Wayne


----------



## cyberpaull

Sweet bike!


----------



## SCHWINNRAY69

Nice bike! I have a 62' myself, real neat bikes


----------



## jd56

Post some pics of your 62 firebolt or firearrow


----------



## SCHWINNRAY69

It's all original except the tires and pedals. I have the front fender, but with the 26x2.125 tires it doesn't really fit.


----------



## 1959firearrow

I know how you feel I kept the front fender on though and ran with the bigs and littles hot rod look. You wouldn't happen to want to sell that fender you're not using would you?


----------



## jd56

*Love the look*



SCHWINNRAY69 said:


> It's all original except the tires and pedals. I have the front fender, but with the 26x2.125 tires it doesn't really fit.




The fat 2.125's look great. With the sturdy one piece frame the balloon tires is an add to the beefyness.
Love that rear rack/one piece frame. Adding the front fender would really make it pop.
Looks like the head decal is scratched so I'm sure there was a tanklight. Then maybe not. but, that would make the bike look bad a$$.
Love this Firebolt, with a tanklight of course. Black tank with white eyebrows.....ahhhhh....someday.
Thanks for posting the pics and to know you are so young and love the hobby is awesome.


----------



## SCHWINNRAY69

Thanks for the compliments! I wish I can find a tank too, they're pretty rare. As for the fender, I'm not looking to sell it. I want to keep the original parts with it.


----------



## jd56

*Firebolt bezel for tank*



SCHWINNRAY69 said:


> Thanks for the compliments! I wish I can find a tank too, they're pretty rare. As for the fender, I'm not looking to sell it. I want to keep the original parts with it.




OK, I thought I would hold out till after the ebay sale was closed and hoped to make an offer for this Firebolt tanklight bezel. It is missing the tank.
This is not identical to Waynes metal tanklight bezel but may work for you in your quest for a tank.
I think it would work on my (any late 60's) Columbia Cruiser tanklight as it too is a plastic bezel. Let me know if you get it. So I can take it off my feebay watchlist.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/140685451388?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## jd56

*FireArrow & FireBolt "eyeball" tanklight club*

This will be my third different location I have posted here to show off my new purchase yesterday. But, it deserves a posting on this thread.
I have finally become another of the lucky FireArrow / Firebolt club members.

The 59' FireArrow has the "EyeBall / Visored-Eyelid" headlights. Dang these are tough looking lights!!

I only have this one pic that I got off the CL listing. I'll post more once the bike arrives.

This impulse buy is from way up north and the wife DOES know about it. 
I'm selling a couple of bikes to make room for this one. 
But, I think I will park this in the living room for a while so I can just drool over it. 
I'm so pleased I finally found one...great price too...$110+shipping from RI






here's a cool add to bike. A St Christopher metal...just hope it didn't damage the head badge


----------



## 1959firearrow

Its been a while since i've been on but man did you ever score on that beauty. For what you paid you did awesome(I paid $60 for mine), I don't know where else you posted pics but it would be awesome if you could email me some more detailed pics when you take them. So far I have pics of waynes and a couple others from google and ebay stashed for decal referance later. I also like the "eye"dea of a Fire Arrow/Bolt eye ball light club.! Keep up with the good scores hopefully weather is good enough that I might score at the ML swap tomorrow! I am still desperatly searching for parts.


----------



## jd56

Welcome back...I noticed you hadn't been posting lately. 
Good luck at the show.

Thanks for the comments and this FireArrow isn't a FireBolt like I was searching for, with the frame rear rack but, chrome works for me. And the front rack is included. It's srcatched up but, if I had one like this as a young boy, I'm sure mine would have the same wear and tesr...character, I love it!! 
The bike is on it's way and after Tony gets the fork straightened at the Eden show, this one will be on the "best of the best" list for me till I get the next one...nahhhh it will stay on that list for sometime.
Wayne has the primo conditioned one still. Thanks for turning me on to this awesome beast Wayne!!


----------



## Wayne Adam

*Great deal JD!*

Hi John...I'm glad you are finally getting the bike. Now You, 1959firearrow, and I will all have the bike with one of the coolest tanks out there. You have to love those "Eyelids" over the lights!
             Later guys...................Wayne


----------



## WillieG

jd56 said:


> *FireArrow & FireBolt "eyeball" tanklight club*
> 
> This will be my third different location I have posted here to show off my new purchase yesterday. But, it deserves a posting on this thread.
> I have finally become another of the lucky FireArrow / Firebolt club members.
> 
> The 59' FireArrow has the "EyeBall / Visored-Eyelid" headlights. Dang these are tough looking lights!!
> 
> I only have this one pic that I got off the CL listing. I'll post more once the bike arrives.
> 
> This impulse buy is from way up north and the wife DOES know about it.
> I'm selling a couple of bikes to make room for this one.
> But, I think I will park this in the living room for a while so I can just drool over it.
> I'm so pleased I finally found one...great price too...$110+shipping from RI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a cool add to bike. A St Christopher metal...just hope it didn't damage the head badge



Sweet bike! To any of the fire arrow or firebolt owner's looking to sell anytime soon, let me know! I have one that I'm restoring right now, but a complete one right now would be a dream!


----------



## Intense One

WillieG said:


> Sweet bike! To any of the fire arrow or firebolt owner's looking to sell anytime soon, let me know! I have one that I'm restoring right now, but a complete one right now would be a dream!



Just picked up a '61 Firebolt today.  It's not complete ( without a tank)  and has been painted but cool anyway.  It will be hangin' with my '60 FireArrow which is complete. My FireArrow rear wheel is sporting a yellow band kick back hub!  Have fun with your project


----------



## Intense One

jd56 said:


> *FireArrow & FireBolt "eyeball" tanklight club*
> 
> This will be my third different location I have posted here to show off my new purchase yesterday. But, it deserves a posting on this thread.
> I have finally become another of the lucky FireArrow / Firebolt club members.
> 
> The 59' FireArrow has the "EyeBall / Visored-Eyelid" headlights. Dang these are tough looking lights!!
> 
> I only have this one pic that I got off the CL listing. I'll post more once the bike arrives.
> 
> This impulse buy is from way up north and the wife DOES know about it.
> I'm selling a couple of bikes to make room for this one.
> But, I think I will park this in the living room for a while so I can just drool over it.
> I'm so pleased I finally found one...great price too...$110+shipping from RI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a cool add to bike. A St Christopher metal...just hope it didn't damage the head badge



Sign me up for the FireArrow/Fire Bolt "eyeball" tank light club, buddy


----------

